# help me build a good computer??



## RaZrShRp (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm new to building computers. I was thinking of spending about 1200 maybe more on the tower. This will be my first build so I dont wanna spent a ton on it. Please help me look into parts for it. I will building it next month sometime. I thought i should find help now. Thank you in advance. 

Jordan


----------



## ex_reven (Nov 8, 2007)

What do you want it to do.
Word processing, gaming...?

A little more info would help greatly.
Welcome to tpu friend.


----------



## RaZrShRp (Nov 8, 2007)

It would be a gaming/messing around on the internet computer.
Thank you for the welcome


----------



## Dandel (Nov 8, 2007)

What all do you expect to be in the computer itself, because you can get a half way decent Crossfire Rig built for that much and still have some left to spend.


----------



## ex_reven (Nov 8, 2007)

RaZrShRp said:


> It would be a gaming/messing around on the internet computer.
> Thank you for the welcome



Ill assume that you want to play the newest games with some sort of reasonably playable level of quality.

Im an intel person myself, so I cant offer an AMD alternative as such but Im sure someone will provide one. Id advise a build something like:

Core 2 Duo processor, 2 gigs pc6400 (800mhz ram, DDR2), 320gb seagate 7200.10 or a Samsung Spinpoint, a decent 500watt power supply, 19" screen. A decent C2D goes for $150, the RAM is about $70, the hard drive is about $120 and the power supply ~$100-120

Speakers is personal preference - Do you want a 5.1 surround setup? My 5.1 only cost me $77

Keyboard/Mouse - Again personal preference, Id advise you go with a wired keyboard and mouse, Microsoft make a nice Optical desktop bundle that looks good and performs well. ~$70 

Do you need an operating system? Or do you already have one? ~$100

Finally, video card depends on whether you want DX10 for the next gen of games. ~$150> for a good card

Case is also personal preference. ~$100>

DVD RW drives are about $40


$1200 (assuming you are in the US) can get you a pretty decent build.


----------



## ex_reven (Nov 8, 2007)

www.newegg.com

take a look around for cases to see what you like.

2 gigs of ram - $90 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146565
Hard Drive - $70 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148143


----------



## RaZrShRp (Nov 8, 2007)

thank you for the help.
I will need an operating system. 
I will want to play next gen games.
and I'll look on newegg for a case.


----------



## ex_reven (Nov 8, 2007)

RaZrShRp said:


> thank you for the help.
> I will need an operating system.
> I will want to play next gen games.
> and I'll look on newegg for a case.



Ok, what you want to do is get what is called an "OEM" copy of an operating system.
All it is, is the operating system with no box. You get the OS and the instruction manual and your CD key. Its the same as a usual OS but it costs a bit less, its specifically for system builders. Note: For legal reasons if you get OEM software you need to buy hardware with it.

Example - I wanted to get Vista, so I bought a hard drive with it. 

On the next gen games point, you will need Windows Vista to play DX10 Games.
Which means either a 2 series ATI card or a 8 series nVidia card. 
Im not really up on these DX10 graphics cards but im pretty sure that the 8 series is the way to go.


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 8, 2007)

Anyway, building off what ex_reven said... 

CPU : Core 2 Duo E6750
RAM: 2x1GB PC6400 (DDR800) GEIL or Crucial Ballistix 
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA P35 DS4
Video Card: EVGA 8800GT (Warranty FTW)
PSU: Corsair VX450W, why? Its cheap and very reliable as well as powerful for 450Watts.
Other stuff is up to you, thought I would get the CM 690 for your case, check out the ASUS burners as well, top notch stuff, go for the SATA drives.


----------



## steelkane (Nov 8, 2007)

I e-mailed you a cart from newgg. Hope it helps.


----------



## ex_reven (Nov 8, 2007)

Heres some prices:

Core 2 Duo E6750 - $195
2x1GB PC6400 (DDR800) Crucial Ballistix - $90
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA P35 DS4 - $180
Video Card: EVGA 8800GT - $290
PSU: Corsair VX450W - $80
320gb seagate 7200.10 - $100
Speakers - $70
OS - $100
KB/Mouse - $40-$70
19" screen - $180
Case ~$100>
DVD RW - $40

Total = $1495
You can easily tighten up the budget on that though.
Thats an excellent system. So cutting back on some components wont hurt at all.


----------



## RaZrShRp (Nov 8, 2007)

That price is fine. Thank you for all the help. If you have anymore idea just say them and I'll put them into thought. Thank you again for all the help.


----------



## RaZrShRp (Nov 8, 2007)

steelkane said:


> I e-mailed you a cart from newgg. Hope it helps.



I didn't get anything.


----------



## RaZrShRp (Nov 8, 2007)

and what do you think about liquid cooling? It gets hot in my room sometime (Arizona). What do you think about it? Is it worth it?  Is it alot of work?


----------



## steelkane (Nov 8, 2007)

is your e-mail still Flo


----------



## RaZrShRp (Nov 8, 2007)

Yes it is.


----------



## ex_reven (Nov 9, 2007)

RaZrShRp said:


> and what do you think about liquid cooling? It gets hot in my room sometime (Arizona). What do you think about it? Is it worth it?  Is it alot of work?



I wouldnt personally advocate liquid cooling.
Air cooling is usually adequate. If you go liquid you should generally go for a decent setup so your not wasting any money. That will probably set you back another $200-$300.

I say go air for now, and leave it open for an option in the future.


I hope I have been of assistance.


----------



## RaZrShRp (Nov 9, 2007)

I could spend more on it. I was just thinking to go with liquid cooling because it can get pretty warm in my house. 
Yes you have be a lot of help. I will be looking into buying my set up early next month. Thank you.


----------



## RaZrShRp (Nov 10, 2007)

Correct me if I am wrong or if I could go cheaper and better or whatever as such. I tried my best. Please correct me if I am wrong. I'll list what I am gonna get as of now.

Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
CORSAIR CMPSU-450VX ATX12V V2.2 450W Power Supply
GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS4 Rev. 2.0 LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel
Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe 2.66GHz LGA 775 Processor
Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3500630AS 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard DriveCrucial Ballistix 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800
CORSAIR CMPSU-450VX ATX12V V2.2 450W Power Supply
Microsoft Windows Vista 64-Bit Ultimate for System Builders Single Pack DVD

Microsoft 69A-00001 OEM Silver/Black USB RF Wireless Ergonomics Laser Desktop 6000 Mouse Included
The Monitor is going to be a 22in. Westinghouse.
The speaker i haven't mad up my mind yet.


----------



## steelkane (Nov 10, 2007)

RaZrShRp said:


> Correct me if I am wrong or if I could go cheaper and better or whatever as such. I tried my best. Please correct me if I am wrong. I'll list what I am gonna get as of now.
> 
> Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
> CORSAIR CMPSU-450VX ATX12V V2.2 450W Power Supply
> ...



looks like trouble to me.bad setup, change (power supply, motherboard, memory, OS.)


----------



## Dandel (Nov 10, 2007)

I'd say use the following spec:

case: generic ATX Mid Tower ( make sure it has enough bays for your usage. )
Motherboard: BIOSTAR TFORCE TF520-A2 ( could change this to the Tforce 550 if you want. )
Video card: Radeon HD 2600XT 256MB (not best, but better than nothing.... good until the hd 3xxx cards come out. )
Power supply: ePOWER ZU-550W ATX12V Version 2.0 / EPS12V 550W
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ Brisbane ( AM2, 2.2GHz w/ 65W power consumption. )
Ram: Transcend AxeRAM 2GB (2 x 1GB @ 800mzh )
Hard Drive: SAMSUNG 320GB ( 7200RPM SATA3.0Gb/s )
Monitor: KDS K-20MDWB (20" w/ 5ms refresh, and widescreen. )
DVD burner: SAMSUNG SH-S183L ( OEM )
Thermal Compound : Arctic Silver Ceramic
cpu cooler: ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 64 Pro
Operating system: Windows XP (32, or 64 bit, doesn't matter ).


----------



## ex_reven (Nov 10, 2007)

steelkane said:


> looks like trouble to me.bad setup, change (power supply, motherboard, memory, OS.)



I agree with changing the OS.
But whats wrong with the memory and motherboard


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 10, 2007)

Dandel said:


> I'd say use the following spec:
> 
> case: generic ATX Mid Tower ( make sure it has enough bays for your usage. )
> Motherboard: BIOSTAR TFORCE TF520-A2 ( could change this to the Tforce 550 if you want. )
> ...



So you are asking him to downgrade his system? 

Since I've seen what you desired for I shall just go off that, heres my build that I would use at the moment. That build that you just recommended is somewhat problematic in several ways. Generic cases, and generic PSU. Moreover only being of ATX 2.0 compliant, I would worry honestly about its quality. No offense to AMD fans, but its a BIG downgrade in contrast to the E6750. He did previously state that he could stretch his budget even more.

Specs:
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6750
RAM: 2x1GB PC6400 DDR800 Crucial Ballistix (add a 2x512MB kit of the same RAM if possible)
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 500GB SATAII
Mobo: Gigabyte GA P35 DS4 Rev 2.0 
PSU: Corsair VX450W
GPU: EVGA 8800GT 
Case: Coolermaster RC690 NO PSU
Burner: ASUS 18x SATAII DVD+RW
OS: Windows XP Professional 32bit OR  Windows Vista Premium 32bit. 
Optional misc: Arctic Cooling Freezer PRO 7 (use the preapplied paste)

STAY AWAY FROM 64 BIT, its a bit too much to handle with driver support being terrible. 

That would be the optimal build. No hassles, in contrast to Generic Cases/Angstec 900. If possible purchase an extra three 120mm case fans, best to purchase the Antec Tricool fans. Install two of them at the two top mounting locations, and set them as outake. Install the last fan at the bottom, blowing air inside the case. In this setup, the Graphics card will run cooler, due to the direct delivery of cool air and the warm air rising (warm air travels best, going up). 

Anyway, use this build that I just recommended. It should be "noob friendly" as well as hassle free.

EDIT: Steelkane, the RAM and motherboard... there is nothing wrong with them? both are considered as top tier parts so... *shakes head in confusion*


----------



## RaZrShRp (Nov 10, 2007)

Thank you. I'm not trying to be picky or anything but i don't really like that case. I would like a case with a side window. But don't get my wrong its a nice case. But its not my taste, I am more into like sleeker cases and as far and the specs will be,  I am taking all advice to build the best computer for the price range I have. But thank you for all your guys help, very appreciated.

EDIT

Should i take it into consideration to liquid cooling? 
Right now its cool outside but its still gets warm around the computer area. 
I'm just think, If you don't think it will be necessary please say so, and maybe why?


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 10, 2007)

RaZrShRp said:


> Thank you. I'm not trying to be picky or anything but i don't really like that case. I would like a case with a side window. But don't get my wrong its a nice case. But its not my taste, I am more into like sleeker cases and as far and the specs will be,  I am taking all advice to build the best computer for the price range I have. But thank you for all your guys help, very appreciated.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> ...



That case is sleek o.o Antec 900 would be great if it was constructed with the cable management features, but it doesnt have it. Expect shitloads of problems with the Angstec 900 - its SO frustrating to work with, but if you are able to get the system as neat as the one in my sig (after you click that link, go to my customer's antec 900 that I built for him). 
Apart from that, go for the Antec 900 if you want. But the CM 690 would be a better option as its far cheaper. So yeah, CM 690 + a few 120mm fans, or the 900 + Frustration.


----------



## steelkane (Nov 10, 2007)

So you want RaZrShRp to use a 1333 FSB motherboard with DDR2 800 memory, that makes no sense, An Asus P5N32-E SLI with a e6850 and OCZ SLI-Ready Edition 1066 would work better. then RaZrShRp could get one Geforce 8800GT and add one later if RaZrShRp wants,


----------



## Dandel (Nov 10, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> So you are asking him to downgrade his system?



It would have helped if he posted his current spec, because i have no clue what he is running right now, anyways int he spec i put up the video card is only temporary until the Radeon HD 3870 comes out.


tkpenalty said:


> STAY AWAY FROM 64 BIT, its a bit too much to handle with driver support being terrible.



I will admit that not everything has drivers for 64 bit, but the main components you haft to worry about for AMD have been covered already, which is the MotherBoard, Sound and Video drivers all have decent 64 bit versions now. The things that i don't find drivers for usually are mainly the Printers and scanners i find, other than that, it's not that bad.


----------



## RaZrShRp (Nov 10, 2007)

Well my current spec are just a cheap computer from staples. I need a computer and I didn't have enough money to build one until next month.


----------



## wiak (Nov 11, 2007)

if you can wait a month, then you should look at AMD's Phenom lineup with a AMD 770 Motherboard, 4GB DDR2 OCZ memory, 500GB HD etc

64-bit has been a jumpy ride since beta in 2003, but ANY new motherboard since 2004 has 64-bit drivers on cd, many printers from canon etc has native 64-bit drivers, realtek got 64-bit drivers for all their products, ati got 64-bit drivers for all upcoming and old gpus/chipsets same does nvidia

i recommend 64-bit if you are getting more than 2GB memory, vista 64-bit has many more drivers than xp

now that 4GB DDR2 is so uber cheap get it while its cheap!

whats you max budget, do you need everything?, display, keyboard/mouse, case, etc?

AMD Phenom, AMD 7x0 chipsets, and Radeon 38x0 is expected the 19th this month

"after what i have seen a phenom 9600 beats a Core 2 Duo Exreme 6800"


----------



## RaZrShRp (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm trying to keep it at 1500 and yes I do need everything. 
This is what I'm going to probable get. But I'm going to look at that AMD Phenom before I buy.

Here it is. 

NZXT LEXA BlackLine Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer
ASUS P5N32-E SLI LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard
Western Digital Caviar RE WD3200YS 320GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive
OCZ SLI-Ready Edition 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) 
Intel Core 2 Duo E6850 Conroe 3.0GHz LGA 775 Processor 
MSI NX8600GTS-T2D256E-OC GeForce 8600GTS 256MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card
OCZ StealthXStream OCZ600SXS ATX12V / EPS12V 600W Power Supply
ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro 92mm CPU Cooler
SAMSUNG 20X DVD±R DVD Burner Black SATA Model SH-S203B
Microsoft Windows Vista 32-Bit Home Premium

SCEPTRE X20WG-1080P Black 20.1" 5ms(GTG) DVI Widescreen LCD Monitor
Logitech X-230 32 watts RMS 2.1 Black Speaker System 
Microsoft FA6-00010 Black USB Wired Ergonomics Keyboard Mouse Included


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 12, 2007)

RaZrShRp said:


> I'm trying to keep it at 1500 and yes I do need everything.
> This is what I'm going to probable get. But I'm going to look at that AMD Phenom before I buy.
> 
> Here it is.
> ...



Noooo!!! Get rid of that Memory, SLI Ready memory is just a endorsement, marketing trick. I would NOT touch that whatsoever as it doesnt yield any substantial performance bonuses (none at all). Instead grab some GEIL or Crucial Ballistix, DDR800 you'll get almost the same performance and not waste your money, I repeat SLI ready = marketing trick!

Get a 8800GT instead as well, the performance gap between SLI 8600GTS and one 8800GT is absolutely huge, I dont understand your logic behind it. With the GEIL/Ballistix used instead, you can use that surplus for the 8800GT. I would also consider cutting back on the CPU as well to a E6750.


----------



## RaZrShRp (Nov 12, 2007)

Well that is not written in stone if I'm going to get that setup or not. I have a month to research on it.


I'm pretty happy with what its at right now. Someone was helping me set it up. It took about 2 or 3 days to get it were its at now. It might change depending on how good the AMD's Phenom lineup is.


----------



## RaZrShRp (Nov 17, 2007)

Well I think I got the setup I want. Still debting on the Motherboard. I had to keep it under $1500


Thermaltake Armor Jr.

OCZ StealthXStream OCZ600SXS ATX12V / EPS12V 600W Power Supply

ASUS P5N32-E SLI Plus LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 650i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard or. 
EVGA 122-CK-NF63-TR LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard
I'm thinking the ASUS. 

2 Western Digital Caviar RE WD3200YS 320GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive

mushkin 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400)

PNY VCG86512GXPB-OC GeForce 8600GT 512MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI
(I would be getting this until I could afford a better card)

Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe 2.66GHz LGA 775 Processor

ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro 92mm CPU Coole

SCEPTRE X20WG-1080P Black 20.1" 5ms(GTG) DVI Widescreen LCD Monitor 

SAMSUNG 20X DVD±R DVD Burner Black SATA

Logitech X-230 32 watts RMS 2.1 Black Speaker System

Logitech Classic Black USB Standard Keyboard

i-rocks Superman

APEVIA CF12SL-UBL 120mm Blue LED Case Fan

AeroCool CHAMELEON 80mm Multi-Color LED Case Fan

It came to $1,495.45 With Vista Home Premium. Shipping included 
Any input on this please. Good setup or no?


----------



## RaZrShRp (Nov 19, 2007)

On a side note I want to play Crysis and some other games on good settings. If anyone thinks it could be better for under $1,500 please say something.


----------



## RaZrShRp (Nov 21, 2007)

Does anyone have any input on the setup? Please say something. and I might just get a 8800gt .


----------



## panchoman (Nov 21, 2007)

grab the evga a1, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148076 that ram, and http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001096 i highly recommend this monitor


----------



## RaZrShRp (Nov 21, 2007)

panchoman said:


> grab the evga a1, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148076 that ram, and http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001096 i highly recommend this monitor



I am on a budget or else I would get a nicer monitor. I will look into the memory.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 21, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001094


----------



## keakar (Nov 21, 2007)

RaZrShRp said:


> Does anyone have any input on the setup? Please say something. and I might just get a 8800gt .



definately get the 8800gt or you will not be happy, 8600's are last years card so get this years model.

everything else looks good but did you notice that you can buy a 22" monitor for the same price (within $20) as a 20"? you should get the 22" monitor because its a better value for your money.


----------



## Chewy (Nov 21, 2007)

I think you should go with the asus x35 premium rev 2.0 board.. all the bugs have been worked out of this series of boards. It has x-fire but kinda useless since its second pci-e slot is only 4x.. I consider it a single card board. dont bother with sli/x-fire just upgrade your card as needed... 8800gts rev 2 is coming out Dec.3 its prob your best bet for a wicked card, it should be under $350.. if not get the 8800gt or the 3870.

 Also you should be able to find some crucial ram for a good price, I suggest thier ram for sure!

 The psu, how much does that cost? I sudjest a corsair 520 or 620.. its nice to have some extra power incase the newer hardware that comes out asks for it.

 theses are better psu's than Ocz's.. Ocz hard great psu's but than thier QC seemed to be lacking, maybe they picked back up on that... just a recomendation.


----------



## rangerone766 (Nov 21, 2007)

i'm running a asus maximus formula se, its a decent board i like it now. but it hated my e6750 i may have just had bad luck, but both e6750's would not run at stock settings. i had to give them 1.5volts just to keep from getting bsod. got a q6600 now and cant be happier. can run benchies at 3.9 on air, but temps are a bit on the edge. my swiftech water cooling kit will be here tuesday, and i believe 4.0 should be 24/7 stabe easy. atleast this witer it should in my cold ass basement.

really all i'm saying is that a quad core intel would probably be a better choice than a dual core atm. 

once my piss pore e6750 gets back from rma at intel, i'll have a e6750 for sale. i hope this one has a lower vid than the last 2. both were 1.35 default voltage crap for overclocking. where as my q6600 is 1.22


----------



## RaZrShRp (Nov 21, 2007)

Chewy said:


> I think you should go with the asus x35 premium rev 2.0 board.. all the bugs have been worked out of this series of boards. It has x-fire but kinda useless since its second pci-e slot is only 4x.. I consider it a single card board. dont bother with sli/x-fire just upgrade your card as needed... 8800gts rev 2 is coming out Dec.3 its prob your best bet for a wicked card, it should be under $350.. if not get the 8800gt or the 3870.
> 
> Also you should be able to find some crucial ram for a good price, I suggest thier ram for sure!
> 
> ...


 
I looked for the board and I could not find it. If can be send me a link please. I am going to get a 8800gt for sure. 
The cost of the PSU is like $90
I'll look into the Crucial ram to

rangerone766==

I would love to have a q6600 but I have a budget. I'm trying to keep to it. But the highest I could possible go is like $1,650, but I am trying to keep it around $1,500 only way I will up it is if I get a 8800gt or the new 8800gts.


----------



## RaZrShRp (Nov 21, 2007)

Alright I have came to what I am going to buy. If you think I could get that about same price but better please change

Thermaltake Armor Jr.

OCZ StealthXStream OCZ600SXS ATX12V / EPS12V 600W Power Supply

ASUS P5N32-E SLI LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI  (or)
ASUS Commando LGA 775 Intel P965 Express
(Both seems really nice and it is only like $5 difference)

2 Western Digital Caviar RE WD3200YS 320GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive

mushkin 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400)

XFX PVT88PYDE4 GeForce 8800GT Extreme 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card

Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe 2.66GHz LGA 775 Processor

ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro 92mm CPU Coole

Acer AL2216Wbd Black 22" 5ms DVI Widescreen LCD Monitor with HDCP support 

SAMSUNG 20X DVD±R DVD Burner Black SATA

Logitech X-230 32 watts RMS 2.1 Black Speaker System

Logitech Classic Black USB Standard Keyboard

i-rocks Superman

APEVIA CF12SL-UBL 120mm Blue LED Case Fan

Rosewill RFA80L-W 80mm White LED Case Fan
(I didn't want it all blue in there so I would put a white one with it)
Tell me if you think it would look good or not.

That is the price it is going to come to... $1,656.26


----------



## panchoman (Nov 21, 2007)

looks good, grab the 680i though.


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 24, 2007)

This is only my opinion but I think you should try P35 chipset.
The one that Tkpenalty suggested is great I have it. Good solid board.


----------



## choppy (Nov 24, 2007)

get a e4500 on a gigabyte p35-ds3l , overclock it, pure bang for your buck imo


----------



## RaZrShRp (Nov 25, 2007)

I need help. I am trying to figure out on a mobo to go with. Help my choose one. I kinda want to find a newer one. But I dont know. Just help please. Here are the ones I have in mind. I need to hurry up a figure this all out! I am going buying it all soon! I don't think I will need SLI mobo tho becasue I am thinking about getting the new 8800gts when it comes out. If not that then the 8800gt.

EVGA nForce 680i SE SLI
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3402695&CatId=2430
(doesn't seem like that great of a deal)

GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS4 Rev. 2.0(seems really good)

Asus Commando (seems nice) 

Open Box: ASUS Striker Extreme its only 220 (dont know if open box is bad or not)

Intel BLKD975XBX2KR (link) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121060 

Throw some suggestions out if need be.


----------



## RaZrShRp (Nov 25, 2007)

Alright, I got it. I am going to go with the GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS4. Here is what I am going to buy. Yes I know I have changed it like 4 times sorry. 

Ultra m998 Mid-Tower 
Ultra X-Finity PSU 

GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS4 
Intel Core 2 Duo E6750
ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7
2 Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD3200KSRTL 320GB 7200 RPM
Crucial Ballistix 2GB (2 x 1GB)
A 8800gt or 8800gts
LG L204WT-SF Silver 20"
LG Electronics Black LG Super Multi 18x SATA DVD Burner
Microsoft FA6-00010 Black USB Wired Ergonomics Keyboard Mouse Included
Logitech X-230 32 watts RMS 2.1 Black Speaker System


----------



## Chewy (Nov 25, 2007)

I see the ds4 has crossfire but its not of any use because the second pci-e slot is only 4x speed.. so why not get the Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R, it will work great for you.

 The new gts will be out Dec.14th now.. they pushed it back, I got myself a 8800gts 640mb with 112sp since @ higher resolution(1680x1050), it does better... If you want to crank up the eye candy that is it'll do better for sure. I also only paid $20 more than a 8800gt for mine so it was well worth it, the extra memory will pay off.


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 25, 2007)

I have the DS3P good board IMO


----------



## RaZrShRp (Nov 26, 2007)

I am going with Asus P5N32-E.. seems really good and I will get SLI soon after I buy my 
rig. One of the reasons I picked this one is because it Support Intel next generation 45nm Multi-core CPU and I am going to buy my parts for it around the 14th so hopefully I will be able to get my hands on one.


----------



## choppy (Nov 26, 2007)

all p35 boards support 45nm intel cpu's anyway


----------



## RaZrShRp (Nov 26, 2007)

I didn't know that. Thank you. I want like a really good mobo. and from what I read the ASUS seems really good. But please say if I am wrong and why if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## choppy (Nov 26, 2007)

your not wrong, what you like and what you want to spend money on is totally up to you! when you say you want a really good mobo, what do you mean exactly? something highly overclockable? 'futureproof'? i have a dell thats lasted 3 yrs and imo thats really good  sorry if you have mentioned this point before as i havent bothered reading the thread thoroughly

other than that personally i dont see why you would spend £120 on something that works the same as something that is £60...at the rate at which technology keeps changing something you buy today is obsolete in a couple weeks. imo a p35-ds3l or ds3r or similar asus (which arent that good ive heard) should suffice. if you want sli then x38 should be ok right?  have you heard of crossfire x , have you thought of an amd alternative?


----------



## RaZrShRp (Nov 26, 2007)

I would like a more futurproof board, and something that can be overclocked real nice. I have thought about going with AMD, but Intel has better performance. I read about the crossfire, but I am sold on the 8800gt or the 8800gts(I would like to go SLI in the near future). Now I just can't find the right motherboard. I really like ASUS and Evga, I haven't really read about   GIGABYTE, but if there is something better for the price please say. 

On another note. Sorry I am really picky whenever I buy something it take me awhile to make sure it's the right thing so I apologize for me being  picky.


----------



## choppy (Nov 26, 2007)

no need to be sorry, your about to spend alot of money and you want it to be perfect, i want to build a nice rig too and ive been waiting for about half a year now putting togetehr the right stuff and waiting on the next best thing, so bide your time! rember what you want now will be cheaper in a week so it dont hurt to wait lol

so we know you want:
-intel
-futureproof = 45nm cpu support / possibly ddr3 too?
-something that overclocks nice-
-preferably asus/evga

asus and gigabyte are the big players in the mobo market and they merged a while back so consider that their products are basically the same
will take a look around for you, will you buying from newegg?


----------



## RaZrShRp (Nov 26, 2007)

Thank you. I will buying around the middle of December. I would like one of those but if the Gygabyte is nice I will get it. I was looking at ddr3 but they cost so much so I don't think I could. I will be buying from newegg and tigerdirect.com. Newegg doesn't have the case I want. 

Edit. 
I am on a budget around $1,500 to $1,600 including shipping.


----------



## choppy (Nov 26, 2007)

what other parts are you getting / already have?


----------



## RaZrShRp (Nov 26, 2007)

Ultra m998 Mid-Tower
Ultra X-Finity PSU
$269.90 from tigerdirect 

GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS4
Intel Core 2 Duo E6750
ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7
2 Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD3200KSRTL 320GB 7200 RPM
Crucial Ballistix 2GB (2 x 1GB) possible Mushkin? 
A 8800gt or 8800gts
LG L204WT-SF Silver 20"
LG Electronics Black LG Super Multi 18x SATA DVD Burner
Microsoft FA6-00010 Black USB Wired Ergonomics Keyboard Mouse Included
Logitech X-230 32 watts RMS 2.1 Black Speaker System
 Microsoft Windows Vista 32-Bit Home Premium 
and some fans for the case
$1,341.88 give or take from Newegg 
I think that is everything.


----------



## choppy (Nov 26, 2007)

ah crap yeah i shuda read that first lol , ds4 is a brilliant choice and your sorted mate! 512mb 8800gt will be reet, but chances are slim you'll get one with the shortages, you sure you dont want a 5.1...lol


----------



## RaZrShRp (Nov 26, 2007)

I dont have enough room on my desk for a 5.1. I dont think. Should I go with the GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS4


----------



## choppy (Nov 26, 2007)

around your room? wall mounts..


----------



## RaZrShRp (Nov 26, 2007)

My desk is only like 3 feet wide in a corner of my room and it has my tower on it. My bed(king size) takes up a lot of it the room in my bedroom.


----------



## choppy (Nov 26, 2007)

oh right, just 5.1 when playing games is quite fun! i'll check some other mobo's out 4 yer and i'll post later my findings, ciao


----------



## RaZrShRp (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks you.


----------



## choppy (Nov 27, 2007)

well, the ds4 is a fine mobo and perfect choice for your build but if you wanna spend more...

get an asus p5e (x38 chipset)
1.its asus
2.can definitely overclock real nice
3. futureproof = 2 x pcie 2.0 x16 slots  , meaning you get 2 full x16 slots (not one x16 and one x4) and also pcie 2.0 which is where all gfx cards are going. some folks may say you dont need that right now which is true but you will need for the future.

in this case your better off getting 2 3850/3870 which have support for pcie 2.0 and dx10.1

the ds4 is $180 and p5e is $230

personally id stick with ds4 but the p5e fits what you want


----------



## RaZrShRp (Nov 27, 2007)

I think I am going to go with the ds4. If I want a better board in a couple month I can get one. and with the ds4 I can get the Ultra m998! Love that case sooo sexy. haha.


----------



## RaZrShRp (Nov 27, 2007)

With the ds4 I will be able to upgrade to a 45nm?


----------



## choppy (Nov 27, 2007)

RaZrShRp said:


> With the ds4 I will be able to upgrade to a 45nm?



of course! from the horses mouth...

"Supports Intel® Core™ 2 multi-core and upcoming 45nm processors ..."
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2531

your all sorted m8!


----------



## RaZrShRp (Nov 27, 2007)

OKAY! thanks, I will be getting the ds4(hopefully I wont change my mind again lol). Should i get ddr2 1066?


----------



## choppy (Nov 27, 2007)

no theres absolutely no need, ddr2-800 is perfectly fine even if your overclocking


----------



## RaZrShRp (Nov 28, 2007)

Should I just buy a cheap CPU and wait to get a 45nm in January?
Like this one? cheap and then I could buy a 45nm in January.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819112234


----------



## Mussels (Nov 28, 2007)

Just to comment on the ram.

Here, corsair DDR2 800 costs about the same as generic 1066Mhz ram. The corsair has a better warranty and so on, but overall the generic is faster for the same/slightly less price.

base that decision on price, rather than one overriding concern (800Mhz brand name ram that people say OC's to 1000, or 1000Mhz generic ram that could OC to 1100, for the same price...)


----------



## choppy (Nov 28, 2007)

i dont see how one is faster than the other if they both run at the same speed and timings..., corsair or any other branded ddr2-800 will be fine.

find me similar 1066 mem for this price:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144062

GeIL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 = $80 ($40 MIR) = $40 

razrshrp, firstly 45nm will be dead expensive when released. if you wanna be an early adopter and buy a cheap cpu for now then dont buy old celerons, buy the celeron 430 / 440 based on 65nm core micro architecture (basically a single core)
otherwise just buy the e6750 and use it for a year im sure it will be fine


----------



## RaZrShRp (Nov 30, 2007)

Im going with EVGA nForce 680i SE SLI (TR Version) Motherboard


----------



## Mussels (Nov 30, 2007)

choppy said:


> i dont see how one is faster than the other if they both run at the same speed and timings..., corsair or any other branded ddr2-800 will be fine.
> 
> find me similar 1066 mem for this price:
> 
> ...



http://www.itestate.com.au/products_detail.asp?code=PD00004973

I'm australian, so beating newegg doesnt work so well. i think $90 au for 1066 ram compared to $80 US for 800Mhz ram works in my favor however, especially since the aus prices include tax and the US ones dont.


----------



## choppy (Dec 1, 2007)

RaZrShRp said:


> Im going with EVGA nForce 680i SE SLI (TR Version) Motherboard



lol why have you changed mobo again?!


----------

